

How Browsers Store Your Passwords (and Why You Shouldn't Let Them) - sepehrmm
http://raidersec.blogspot.com/2013/06/how-browsers-store-your-passwords-and.html?m=1

======
fdik
The opposite is true: store all your passwords in your web browser. And use
random 20 character passwords for each website differently.

But don't forget to encrypt your hard disk, or at least your $HOME or your
profile (Windoze).

For your login password, use one like these:
[https://xkcd.com/936/](https://xkcd.com/936/)

------
Sarkie
The script is a bit broken, but annoyingly.

It still works.

If you try and load Chrome passwords, it asks for your password, this seems to
be nothing but making it feel like its encrypted.

